# 4 zone AV receiver?



## zachbraff (Mar 9, 2013)

I bought a foreclosure condo that has 4 sets of speaker craft speakers in the 4 different areas and two of the areas are wired (hdmi) for tvs as well. I need an av receiver that can handle the the two av zones as well as the two additional audio zones. I dont want to spend tons of money and hook up a crestron or a control4 system. If a four zone system doesnt exist then I can deal with a two av zone and an additional 1 audio zone. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

zachbraff said:


> I bought a foreclosure condo that has 4 sets of speaker craft speakers in the 4 different areas and two of the areas are wired (hdmi) for tvs as well. I need an av receiver that can handle the the two av zones as well as the two additional audio zones. I dont want to spend tons of money and hook up a crestron or a control4 system. If a four zone system doesnt exist then I can deal with a two av zone and an additional 1 audio zone. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks!


ZB,
The only current 4 Zone AVR that springs to the top of my mind is the Denon AVR-4520CI. While the MSRP is $2499, Accessories4less is selling it refurbished for $1699 with free shipping.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

